# The downtown waterfalls of greenville



## skiboarder72 (Oct 31, 2008)

Greenville, South Carolina has some really amazing waterfalls downtown, some are man-made, and some are natural. Here are some pictures of the natural waterfalls in Reedy Park. All are hand held with my 11-16mm tokina f/2.8 lens and graduated ND filter.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Nov 1, 2008)

no one commented these?! awesome shots! 3 and 6 are great


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep, 3 and 6 are superb!


----------



## astrostu (Nov 1, 2008)

The colors are too saturated for me, especially the blue in the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## pieq (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like a great place. Nice work. Little too yellow and blue to me though.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I really love yellow and blue!


----------



## taylorko (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice photos and nice location.

The park in Greenville is actually called *Falls Park*.

Ken Taylor
taylorko.zenfolio.com


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Mar 10, 2009)

i also really like 3 and 6, though the saturation/color is a bit extreme. the others could be tossed out. i dont feel taking pics downstream ever does much for a photo, like in 5. 4 and 1 are pretty useless and 2 is decent but doesnt grab me like 3 and 6. nice job.


----------



## HollandHusker (Mar 11, 2009)

Like all the others,  you catch my eye with number 3 and 6! Well done!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 11, 2009)

last one is great


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice shots but I yeah, the blue and gold really overtake everything else.  Was that PS post editing saturation or a blue and gold polarizer maybe...?


----------



## photographyfanatic (Mar 14, 2009)

I think maybe selecting a different time of day to shoot at that location would improve these shots.


----------



## nathaniel (Mar 15, 2009)

yep ditto, 3 and 6 are great.  i kinda like the color saturation.  the combination of that and the flowing water give it a surreal feel.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with the others on the color saturation being a bit too much. I like 3 & 6 though, however I like the color in 6 better than 3, the sky doesn't look a natural blue at the horizon line in 3, but I prefer the cropping of 3 over 6 - the structure on the right side in 6 is distracting to me.


----------

